# Trivial Pursuits



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

Okay.... ready to fill your head with silly things you many only need to know once in your life time? 

One player will post a trivia question and the next play will answer the question and then post their own trivia question. Easy...... right?


*Question: What country comprises more than 17,000 islands?*


----------



## Shosh (Nov 17, 2008)

That would be our neighbor Indonesia.:bow:

What Scandinavian country hosts a tribe related to Hungarians way back?


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 17, 2008)

Susannah said:


> That would be our neighbor Indonesia.:bow:
> 
> What Scandinavian country hosts a tribe related to Hungarians way back?



Finland I believe... Weren't they part of the Ruthenian culture?





*Name a transverse mountain range on the Pacific coast of the North American continent.*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> *Name a transverse mountain range on the Pacific coast of the North American continent.*




Santa Ynez Mountains 
San Rafael Mountains
Sierra Madre Mountains


*NEXT: What color is the black mamba, the dangerous African snake?*


----------



## SpecialK (Nov 17, 2008)

NEXT: What color is the black mamba, the dangerous African snake?

A: Not black, as one might suppose but rather olive green, brown or gray.


*QUESTION: What mammal has a 3rd eyelid?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

SpecialK said:


> *QUESTION: What mammal has a 3rd eyelid?*



Answer: Polar bears, seals, and aardvarks


*Question: French poet Arthur Rimbaud assigned colors to each vowel in his 1871 Sonnet of the Vowels. What were they? *


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

A, E, I, O, U


The Tambalacoque is also known as this: ____________


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 17, 2008)

The Tambalacoque is also known as this: ____________
__________________

ANSWER: The Do Do Tree

Ok a little less intellectual question here 

What was the name of the junior high school the Brady Bunch kids attended?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> What was the name of the junior high school the Brady Bunch kids attended?



Answer: Westdale High School 


QUESTION: How many checkers are there in a backgammon game?


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ...
> QUESTION: How many checkers are there in a backgammon game?



15 red, 15 white

30 total



*Of the top 20 largest cities by area (not population) in the United States, which city encompasses no area over water?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> 15 red, 15 white
> 
> 30 total
> 
> ...



Butte, Montana ??


----------



## moore2me (Nov 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Okay.... ready to fill your head with silly things you many only need to know once in your life time?
> 
> One player will post a trivia question and the next play will answer the question and then post their own trivia question. Easy...... right?
> 
> ...



Hey Mariac,

Does the player answering the question just have to answer it or do they have to answer it *right*? (I am very good at the first, but lousy at the second.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Hey Mariac,
> 
> Does the player answering the question just have to answer it or do they have to answer it *right*? (I am very good at the first, but lousy at the second.)



The object is to try to answer them correctly. I know you can do it, M2M!


----------



## moore2me (Nov 18, 2008)

Do I get the next question Mariac? If not, just disregard this post.

My question - *What is a "coffin tree"?*


----------



## SpecialK (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll confess, I have no idea what a coffin tree is, but for the question I asked about mammals with 3rd eyelids, I was expecting camel as the answer. I had no idea polar bears, seals and aardvarks have 3rd eyelids as well. lol! I just knew the camel had a 3rd translucent eyelid to keep sand out of its eyes in the desert. lol!


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> fa_man_stan said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...




Almost! Butte MT encludes 1 square mile of water...



The city limits of Phoenix AZ encompass no water!


This is where I got the information...  Phoenix is number 10, and has the same "land area" and "total area".


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Do I get the next question Mariac? If not, just disregard this post.
> 
> My question - *What is a "coffin tree"?*



A book ?????


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Do I get the next question Mariac? If not, just disregard this post.
> 
> My question - *What is a "coffin tree"?*



a large coniferous tree in the cypress family Cupressaceae, native to eastern Asia, growing in the mountains of central Taiwan. The wood is soft, but durable and attractively spicy scented, and was in very high demand in the past, particularly for temple building and coffins.



*NEXT: The title of what popular Frank Sinatra song is inscribed on his tomb?*


----------



## moore2me (Nov 18, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Do I get the next question Mariac? If not, just disregard this post.
> 
> My question - *What is a "coffin tree"?*



A "*coffin tree*" was covered in the *National Geographic* magazine in the May 2008 issue on China. The custom is declining, but stilll exists in parts of rural China, that when you are a youngster (4 or 5 yrs old) your parents or grandparents and you take a trip out into the forest and you pick out your *coffin tree*. Usually, a tree close to the size of the child's height is selected. As the child grows, so does the tree. By the time the child is an old man (or woman) the tree is fully grown and of good size.

When the child (now an old man) dies, it is the duty of his son to cut down the *coffin tree* and use the wood from the tree to build his father's coffin. Failure to do so renders the dead person into an angry ghost state and forces the ghost to haunt the land of the living, expressing his anger and causing bad luck in the village.


*Moore's comment - I think this is a charming custom and an interesting way of amusing children.*


----------



## SpecialK (Nov 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT: The title of what popular Frank Sinatra song is inscribed on his tomb?*



What is "The Best Is Yet To Come" Alex?


----------



## SpecialK (Nov 18, 2008)

Question:

Who wrote the song "It's Raining Men" performed by the Weathergirls?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

moore2me said:


> A "*coffin tree*" was covered in the *National Geographic* magazine in the May 2008 issue on China. The custom is declining, but stilll exists in parts of rural China, that when you are a youngster (4 or 5 yrs old) your parents or grandparents and you take a trip out into the forest and you pick out your *coffin tree*. Usually, a tree close to the size of the child's height is selected. As the child grows, so does the tree. By the time the child is an old man (or woman) the tree is fully grown and of good size.
> 
> When the child (now an old man) dies, it is the duty of his son to cut down the *coffin tree* and use the wood from the tree to build his father's coffin. Failure to do so renders the dead person into an angry ghost state and forces the ghost to haunt the land of the living, expressing his anger and causing bad luck in the village.
> 
> ...



I have never heard of that custom. It is a very interesting idea.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

SpecialK said:


> Question:
> 
> Who wrote the song "It's Raining Men" performed by the Weathergirls?



Paul Jabara and Paul Shaffer in 1979


NEXT: In Secret Service code, what is the Cement Mixer? How about the Punchbowl?


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Paul Jabara and Paul Shaffer in 1979
> 
> 
> NEXT: In Secret Service code, what is the Cement Mixer? How about the Punchbowl?



White House Situation Room and the Capitol Building.

NEXT: From which WI town did the Black Granite tombstone come from for JFK's grave?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> NEXT: From which WI town did the Black Granite tombstone come from for JFK's grave?



Black Earth, WI ??????


----------



## Frankhw (Nov 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Black Earth, WI ??????



Nope, think farther north. (O and you can blame me for the obscurity of this one. :blush: We did find it online so the answer is out there.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Frankhw said:


> Nope, think farther north. (O and you can blame me for the obscurity of this one. :blush: We did find it online so the answer is out there.)



Ojibwa, WI........


----------



## Frankhw (Nov 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Ojibwa, WI........



Further yet,
(Hint)
It's near the home of Copper Falls State Park.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Frankhw said:


> Further yet,
> (Hint)
> It's near the home of Copper Falls State Park.



Mellen, WI ......


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

*NEXT: What beer is named for the Czech town that was once home to the royal brewery of the emperor of the Holy Roman Empire?*


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT: What beer is named for the Czech town that was once home to the royal brewery of the emperor of the Holy Roman Empire?*



Budweiser??

OK, I will come up with something less obscure for my next question. I do sincerely apologize for that last one.


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

Next:

Blackrose was a famous Holstein dairy cow. What was her sire's name?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 20, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> Next:
> 
> Blackrose was a famous dairy cow. What was her sire's name?



Black Angus!


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Black Angus!



Nope. Angus are beefers. It's a whole different breed than Holstein.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> Next:
> 
> Blackrose was a famous Holstein dairy cow. What was her sire's name?



Answer: Stardust


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

NEXT: What does the k.d. stand for in singer-songwriter k.d. langs name?


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Stardust



This was a wrong answer. But I'll give it to you. I believe Stardust is somehow related to: *To-Mar Blackstar*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> This was a wrong answer. But I'll give it to you. I believe Stardust is somehow related to: *To-Mar Blackstar*



at least I had the "star" part correct


----------



## SpecialK (Nov 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: What does the k.d. stand for in singer-songwriter k.d. langs name?



Kathryn Dawn


----------



## SpecialK (Nov 21, 2008)

Next:

In the Thousand Islands, exactly how many islands are there?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

SpecialK said:


> Next:
> 
> In the Thousand Islands, exactly how many islands are there?



Answer: 1,793


*NEXT: What is a male kangaroo called?*


----------



## SpecialK (Nov 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT: What is a male kangaroo called?*



A buck, but also 'boomer', 'old man', or 'jack'.


----------



## SpecialK (Nov 21, 2008)

What was the name of Rudolph's girlfriend in "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer"?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 21, 2008)

SpecialK said:


> What was the name of Rudolph's girlfriend in "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer"?



Clarice!

What are the names of the two mountains at the Southern and Northern terminus of the Appalachian Trail?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

Mount Katahdin in Maine to Springer Mountain in Georgia


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

*NEXT: Which U.S. president had a basketball half-court installed on the South Lawn of the White House?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT: Which U.S. president had a basketball half-court installed on the South Lawn of the White House?*



George H. W. Bush, in 1989.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

*NEXT: Why did bubble gum inventor Walter Diemer color his chewy creation pink?*


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 23, 2008)

It was the original color used by Frank Henry Fleer. It was the only color they had in stock.

Next question (if I'm correct): *In a certain George Lucas movie, there was an image on the wall of two characters believed to be from one of his other movies that hadn't been released yet at the time. What was the movie it was in, who were the two characters, and what movie were they from?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

WillSpark said:


> *In a certain George Lucas movie, there was an image on the wall of two characters believed to be from one of his other movies that hadn't been released yet at the time. What was the movie it was in, who were the two characters, and what movie were they from?*




Does anyone have any idea what the answer is?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

*NEXT: Who received a Nobel Prize for polio research in 1954?*


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT: Who received a Nobel Prize for polio research in 1954?*


 

John Franklin Enders, Thomas Huckle Weller, Frank Chapman Robbins

*Next Question: What animal species has the greatest range of size variation amonst members? *


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> *Next Question: What animal species has the greatest range of size variation amonst members? *




Mammals ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

NEXT: Where did the first potatoes imported to the U.S. come from?


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Mammals ...


 
Mammals are not a Species, they are a Phylum. I am asking about a specific species of animal, such as Bengal tiger, ostrich, Bonobo chimpanzee. 

and none of those are the correct answer


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> Mammals are not a Species, they are a Phylum. I am asking about a specific species of animal, such as Bengal tiger, ostrich, Bonobo chimpanzee.
> 
> and none of those are the correct answer



I don't have a clue... so could you just tell me the answer


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I don't have a clue... so could you just tell me the answer


 
It's a common animal you probably see every day


----------



## SpecialK (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd imagine a dog. Chihuahua to Great Pyrnees. Quite a range there.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

*What part of a turkey is the furcula?*


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 28, 2008)

SpecialK said:


> I'd imagine a dog. Chihuahua to Great Pyrnees. Quite a range there.


 
You would be absolutely CORRECT!!


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *What part of a turkey is the furcula?*


 
It's the Wishbone!

*Next Question:* What country introduced the Christmas Tree to the world?


----------



## SpecialK (Nov 28, 2008)

The Christmas tree has been attributed to Germany (hence the song "O Tannenbaum", I guess.)

Question:

What famous game show host is Canadian?*



*This question brought to you by Canucks Run Amok


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 28, 2008)

(Who is) Alex Trebec

Question: Which Dukes of Hazard star (from the original TV series) was from Wisconsin?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> (Who is) Alex Trebec
> 
> Question: Which Dukes of Hazard star (from the original TV series) was from Wisconsin?



Answer: Tom Wopat


*NEXT: In what country did coleslaw originate?*


----------



## Shogun (Nov 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: Tom Wopat
> 
> 
> *NEXT: In what country did coleslaw originate?*



Answer: Ancient Rome, Italy

NEXT: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? hahaha just kidding...

QUESTION: Which Buddhist philosopher has a pickle named after him?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT: In what country did coleslaw originate?*





Shogun said:


> Answer: Ancient Rome, Italy



*The answer is : Holland. The Dutch call it koolslaa combination of kool, which means cabbage, and sla, an abbreviated form of the French salade.*


----------



## Shogun (Nov 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *The answer is : Holland. The Dutch call it koolslaa combination of kool, which means cabbage, and sla, an abbreviated form of the French salade.*



wikipedia says Rome champ


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Shogun said:


> wikipedia says Rome champ



And the Amazing Trivia Calendar says Holland - the mayonnaise version of Coleslaw

"Coleslaw was probably consumed, in its earliest form, in the times of the ancient Romans.[2] Since then, it has been adopted in many countries, including (but not limited to) the United Kingdom, the United States, Germany, Belgium, and Spain. _However, the mayonnaise variety of coleslaw could not have arisen until the 18th century as mayonnaise was not yet invented. The term "cole slaw" arose in the 18th century as a partial translation from the Dutch term "koolsla", a shortening of "koolsalade", which means "cabbage salad"._ It was commonly called cold slaw in Britain until the 1860s when "cole" (meaning cabbage) was revived." (from Wikipedia)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Shogun said:


> QUESTION: Which Buddhist philosopher has a pickle named after him?




Gherkin


*NEXT: How many times is the shofaror rams hornsounded in synagogues on the two days of Rosh Hashanah?*


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 1, 2008)

WillSpark said:


> Next question (if I'm correct): *In a certain George Lucas movie, there was an image on the wall of two characters believed to be from one of his other movies that hadn't been released yet at the time. What was the movie it was in, who were the two characters, and what movie were they from?*



For those wondering what the answer was, R2D2 and C3PO from Star Wars supposedly appeared in the heiroglyphics behind Indiana Jones in the temple in Raiders of the Lost Arc.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 1, 2008)

The shofar is blown immediately after the haftara is read (30 blasts). During the cantor's repetition of the Amidah of Musaf, an additional 30 blasts of the shofar are sounded. At the conclusion of the prayer service, 40 extra blasts are sounded to make a total of 100 shofar blasts. It is customary for the final blast to be prolonged (Tekia Gedola).

When Rosh Hashanah falls on the Jewish Sabbath, the shofar is not sounded.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> The shofar is blown immediately after the haftara is read (30 blasts). During the cantor's repetition of the Amidah of Musaf, an additional 30 blasts of the shofar are sounded. At the conclusion of the prayer service, 40 extra blasts are sounded to make a total of 100 shofar blasts. It is customary for the final blast to be prolonged (Tekia Gedola).
> 
> When Rosh Hashanah falls on the Jewish Sabbath, the shofar is not sounded.



You are right! Post a new trivia question


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT: How many points are there on the Statue of Libertys crown?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thats better than what I would have come up with I would have said 

What put the APE in apricot?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> Thats better than what I would have come up with I would have said
> 
> What put the APE in apricot?



I wasn't trying to step on your toes..... just wanted to keep the thread moving along


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 2, 2008)

bigsexy920 said:


> Thats better than what I would have come up with I would have said
> 
> What put the APE in apricot?



Courage! (must have more letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT: How many points are there on the Statue of Libertys crown?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: How many points are there on the Statue of Libertys crown?



answer: 7 points which represent the 7 continents and oceans


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

*NEXT QUESTION: What was the first Life Savers flavor?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: What was the first Life Savers flavor?*



Peppermint


*NEXT QUESTION: In how many Alfred Hitchcock films did James Stewart star?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT QUESTION: In how many Alfred Hitchcock films did James Stewart star?*



Answer: FourRope (1948), Rear Window (1954), The Man Who Knew Too Much (1956), and Vertigo (1958).


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

NEXT QUESTION: Which North American mammal has the shortest gestation period?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT QUESTION: Which North American mammal has the shortest gestation period?



The American (or Virginia) opossum, which is born 12 to 13 days after conception. Worldwide, only two other mammals have equally short gestation periodsthe rare water opossum (or yapok) of South America, and the eastern native cat of Australia. All are marsupials that are born prematurely and complete their development in the mothers pouch.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

*What are poikilothermal animals?*


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *What are poikilothermal animals?*


 
Poikilothermal means:having a varying body temperature. This refers to "cold-blooded" animals, like reptiles, whose body temperature changes in response to ambient temperature.

*What does the mnemonic "Mary's violet eyes make John stay up nights proposing" help you to remember?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> *What does the mnemonic "Mary's violet eyes make John stay up nights proposing" help you to remember?*



The order of the planets


*NEXT: A skunk is a mammal, but whats a skink?*


----------



## PamelaLois (Dec 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The order of the planets
> 
> 
> *NEXT: A skunk is a mammal, but whats a skink?*


 
A skink is a lizard

*NEXT: What is the total number of presents given to the recipient in the song The Twelve Days of Christmas?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> *NEXT: What is the total number of presents given to the recipient in the song The Twelve Days of Christmas?*



Answer: 364



*NEXT: Where is the highest waterfall in North America?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT: Where is the highest waterfall in North America?*



BUMP ^^^^^


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

*NEXT: When it comes to the play money in the standard Monopoly board game, which denomination is green?*


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 31, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT: When it comes to the play money in the standard Monopoly board game, which denomination is green?*



Twenties (I never bother with the paper money; I find it easier to just keep track of your cash total with paper and pencil).

Singapore was once a part of what country?


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jan 31, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Answer: 364
> 
> 
> 
> *NEXT: Where is the highest waterfall in North America?*



Yosemite Falls,Yosemite National Park. The falls is 2425 ft tall.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Twenties (I never bother with the paper money; I find it easier to just keep track of your cash total with paper and pencil).
> 
> Singapore was once a part of what country?



Answer: Malaysia ??


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 1, 2009)

Malaysia is correct.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Feb 1, 2009)

*What is Bono's real name?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 1, 2009)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> *What is Bono's real name?*



answer: Paul David Hewson 


*NEXT: A giant crystal ball is dropped at midnight to usher in the New Year in New York City. Whats dropped in Lebanon, Pennsylvania? *


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> answer: Paul David Hewson
> 
> 
> *NEXT: A giant crystal ball is dropped at midnight to usher in the New Year in New York City. Whats dropped in Lebanon, Pennsylvania? *


 

Answer: a large bologna!

*NEXT: how many "broadways" are there in manhattan? name them.*


----------



## frankman (Feb 2, 2009)

There's East Broadway/Shteibel Way; 
2 parts of West Broadway, separated by TriBeCa Park;
Broadway/Great White Way/Canyon of Heroes;

Then there's Broad _Street_ in the Financial District, which is broad but no way, so that only counts half.

*3,5* is my estimate.

-------
*According to G.I. Joe, something was half of something else. What was, and what was it half of?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

frankman said:


> There's East Broadway/Shteibel Way;
> 2 parts of West Broadway, separated by TriBeCa Park;
> Broadway/Great White Way/Canyon of Heroes;
> 
> ...



Answer: Knowing is half the battle


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

*NEXT: What Hollywood star named a son Kal-el, after Supermans birth name on the planet Krypton?*


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 9, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> *NEXT: What Hollywood star named a son Kal-el, after Supermans birth name on the planet Krypton?*



Nicolas Cage. 

In what popular video game do characters named Tidus and Wakka play Blitzball when they aren't busy battling Sin?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Nicolas Cage.
> 
> In what popular video game do characters named Tidus and Wakka play Blitzball when they aren't busy battling Sin?



Answer: Final Fantasy 10 ??


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes! Sorry, I feel asleep on this thread. Final Fantasy X is indeed a great game.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2009)

NEXT: What is removed when a surgeon performs a cholecystectomy?


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 19, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: What is removed when a surgeon performs a cholecystectomy?


 

The Gall Bladder.

How many black keys are there on the standard piano?


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 19, 2009)

This is a guess...

Thirty-seven?


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 19, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> This is a guess...
> 
> Thirty-seven?


 
nope, sorry


----------



## frankman (Feb 20, 2009)

36 out of 88 keys are black on a "standard sized" piano.

Next question:
What TV show featured the very first screened inter-racial kiss and what were the mitigating circumstances?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2009)

frankman said:


> 36 out of 88 keys are black on a "standard sized" piano.
> 
> Next question:
> What TV show featured the very first screened inter-racial kiss and what were the mitigating circumstances?



Star Trek



NEXT: Which U.S. city has the distinctive zip code 12345?


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 28, 2009)

Schenectady, NY.

What is the scientific term for -273 degrees Celsius?


----------

